# Hello all



## Bobby135 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello,

I joined about a week ago and have been looking at the site for a couple of months.  I think there is some great info going through here.  I have studied a couple of different arts.  My most prevelant is Shotokan karate, but more recently I have studied Modern Arnis combined with Wing Chun and Small Circle JuJitsu.  I am moving to the Quincy area, just south of Boston, and am looking for a school in the area.  I trained with Sifu Alix Lavaud and have unfortunately lost contact and would love to train in the same manner again.  Although I would not be opposed to finding a new are that I found appealing.  This is just a quick hello and if anyone has any info that would be great!!!!!!!

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 14, 2006)

Greetings Bobby, and welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome!!  I think there are at least a few people here from your area, so you should be able to get some good advice on instruction near where you are pretty easily.

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 14, 2006)

hello.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Brother John (Aug 14, 2006)

Howdy...and welcome.

There's plenty of GOOD martial arts in that area.
Might look up Dr. Yang Jwing Ming, www.ymaa.com

GOOD stuff



Your Brother
John


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Bobby.  That's a nice variety of experience you have, and we look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  As Jeff said, there are a number of folks in your area; they should be able to help you.  Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Bobby.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

